# 12 string Roter Custom Guitars "Silent" guitar (large files, beware)



## Apophis (Oct 29, 2007)

Hallo.
It's newest creation from our workshop with Yamaha Silent Guitar System  
Instrument looks strange  but it's customers design, only for sitting playing possition


----------



## muffgoat (Oct 29, 2007)

Very interesting what kinda pcikup is in it?


----------



## nikt (Oct 29, 2007)

looks like a machine gun


----------



## Apophis (Oct 29, 2007)

muffgoat said:


> Very interesting what kinda pcikup is in it?


 
Read there: SILENT Guitar
It's extended concept  




nikt said:


> looks like a machine gun


 
We also thought like that when customer show his drawings to us  
But he wanted - he have


----------



## XEN (Oct 29, 2007)

Dude! Great job! That thing is cool as hell! Great example of reverse engineering!


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 29, 2007)

Tuning, strings, sound clips, videos, explanation, review ??? 

Please.


----------



## Durero (Oct 29, 2007)

Scale length?

Tuning?

Pickup?


Looks very interesting Sebastian, but for goodness sakes give us more specs!


----------



## yevetz (Oct 29, 2007)

nikt said:


> looks like a machine gun


----------



## Apophis (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll post everything tomorrow  
I give it to you, cause I wanted to show as soon it was finished.  

Little patience


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 29, 2007)

patience are for led zeppelin fans, we are the mtv-ADHD-generation, our attention span is only so long....


----------



## Apophis (Oct 30, 2007)

Specs:
Mahogany/Maple/Wenge neck-thru, 20 mm at 1st fret, 24,75" scale, D back shape
Wenge fingerboard, flat radius, medium frets
Wenge bridge and nut (100mm at nut)
Yamaha Silent Guitar System (B-Band pickup system is installed beneath the instrument&#8217;s bridge)
Controls:
- Aux In (mini stereo) 
- Aux In Level Control
- Line Out (monaural) 
- Phones Out (stereo)
- Volume 
- Bass Control 
- Treble control
- Reverb switch (Off/1/2) 
- Phones On/Off switch
- Line Out Jack with Power Switch (Inserting a plug into the jack switches the power on)
Classical tuners (6+6)


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 30, 2007)

Tuning ?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, I wouldn't mind having a play on that! Nice job.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 30, 2007)

Neat! I like it!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 30, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Tuning ?


 
I forgot  

F-G-A-B-D-E-A-D-G-B-E from low to high


----------



## yevetz (Oct 30, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Mahogany/Maple Wenge neck-thru



Must be 



Apophis said:


> Mahogany/Maple Wenge NECK ONLY





anyway guitar is great 

But tuning is strange.......but anyway it's someones choice


----------



## Apophis (Oct 30, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Must be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We could with easy make this guitar set-in  It looks like set-in because it has top and back made from mahogany  

Tuning is standard with ERG classic guitars, with that scale it's impossible to tune bass strings in fourths  like standard guitars


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 30, 2007)

I like that tuning, 

Did you have a chance to play it for a longer period of time, kinda getting an idea on the creative side of it ?


----------



## Apophis (Oct 30, 2007)

No.
Customer took guitar almost after it was complete 

But for me this kind of tuning isn't the best choice now - lot of strings, not so wide range. In classical playing (I was classical player before) this tuning is incredible useful playing Mertz reperitories or other with multiple bass lines 
Instrument playability is also great, there's no body , so it's really handy and easy to play  It has much better access to evey position than any other existing guitar in classical form 

I spoke with owner about short vid  He will make one in near future


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 30, 2007)

Perfect!


----------



## jab_dan (Nov 2, 2007)

I am glad that you like my guitar. Once more - great thanks to Roter Custom Guitars - this guitar is perfect.

To answer some of you questions:
I use it to play Bach lute music. 
I hanged tuning and now I am using 6 sting (small letters) as in classical and 6 (also nylon - capital letters) from bass guitar. Tuning is EADeGaBdEgbe.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 2, 2007)

Fuck, that's insane! Do you have any soundclips?


----------



## Apophis (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome 
Nice to have you here  Stay there for a long time, this place is perfect for ERG players 

Make this vid and post it here.


----------



## jab_dan (Nov 2, 2007)

No yet  

I must admit that playing it is harder than I expected.


----------



## george galatis (Mar 1, 2010)

fooking awesome job dude!  i wonder how it sounds...


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2010)

george galatis said:


> fooking awesome job dude!  i wonder how it sounds...



Look at the date of the last post before posting... this thread is 3 years old and you just bumped it without adding anything useful.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

Very cool idea, especially for a touchstyle guitar.

Edit: I just saw the date as well.


----------

